# diminutivo para "Maria"



## jpyvr

Existe um diminutivo para o nome "Maria"?  Posso créar varios - Marinha, Marizinha, Marininha - mas queria saber se um é mais usado no Brasil.

Obrigado!


----------



## The River Dragon

O único que conheço é _Mariazinha_. Dos outros que mencionou, _Marizinha_ vem de _Marisa_, _Marininha _de _Marina_, e _Marinha _nunca ouvi.
Ainda assim, poderá haver quem diga as primeiras 3 para se referir a uma _Maria_.


----------



## jpyvr

Muito obrigado, River Dragon!  Aceito sua sugestão. Ela vai ser "Mariazinha"...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

jpyvr said:


> Muito obrigado, River Dragon!  Aceito sua sugestão. Ela vai ser "Mariazinha"...


Como River Dragon disse, _Mariazinha _é o único diminutivo possível para _Maria_ -- que eu saiba. Mas, embora não esteja errado, esse diminutivo não me soa tão natural quanto os outros. Por exemplo, chamar de Marininha uma menina com o nome de Marina é algo bastante comum; agora chamar uma Maria de Mariazinha já é bem mais raro. Talvez seja o fato de em _Marininha _só haver o acréscimo de uma sílaba à palavra primitiva; ao passo que em _Mariazinha _há o acréscimo de duas sílabas, o que torna a palavra longa demais para um apelido carinhoso.


----------



## The River Dragon

Ariel Knightly said:


> Como River Dragon disse, _Mariazinha _é o único diminutivo possível para _Maria_ -- que eu saiba. Mas, embora não esteja errado, esse diminutivo não me soa tão natural quanto os outros. Por exemplo, chamar de Marininha uma menina com o nome de Marina é algo bastante comum; agora chamar uma Maria de Mariazinha já é bem mais raro. Talvez seja o fato de em _Marininha _só haver o acréscimo de uma sílaba à palavra primitiva; ao passo que em _Mariazinha _há o acréscimo de duas sílabas, o que torna a palavra longa demais para um apelido carinhoso.



Também é verdade, mas não digo que não seja natural, é sim menos utilizado. Cá em Portugal, por exemplo, é normal que uma _Maria _leve um segundo nome próprio, como _Maria de Lurdes _ou _Maria do Carmo_, assim que o mais comum será chamar-lhes de _Lurdinhas_ ou _Carminho/Carmito_.


----------



## danjr

jpyvr said:


> Muito obrigado, River Dragon!  Aceito sua sugestão. Ela vai ser "Mariazinha"...



Are you having a child?


----------



## jpyvr

Obrigado todos. Então, se eu explicar porque eu fiz essa pergunta, poderia me ajudar a escolher.

Criei um coquetel para um blog culinário, modificando a receita para "Bloody Mary". Normalmente, este coquetel é feito de suco de tomate temperado com vodka. Eu substitui cachaça no coquetel, e quis um nome que combina "Bloody Mary" com "Caipirinha." Pensei de batizar a bebida de "Bloody Mariazinha" ou com outro diminutivo de Maria. As leitores do blog são principalmente Norteamericano.

O que acham de "Bloody Mariazinha?" Têm outra sugestões?


----------



## moura

Existe ainda o "Bia", mais comummente usado ao sul de Portugal (Alentejo, nomeadamente).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

jpyvr said:


> Obrigado todos. Então, se eu explicar porque eu fiz essa pergunta, poderia me ajudar a escolher.
> 
> Criei um coquetel para um blog culinário, modificando a receita para "Bloody Mary". Normalmente, este coquetel é feito de suco de tomate temperado com vodka. Eu substitui cachaça no coquetel, e quis um nome que combina "Bloody Mary" com "Caipirinha." Pensei de batizar a bebida de "Bloody Mariazinha" ou com outro diminutivo de Maria. As leitores do blog são principalmente Norteamericano.
> 
> O que acham de "Bloody Mariazinha?" Têm outra sugestões?


Aqui, quando se faz alguma bebida inspirada na caipirinha, o mais comum é chamar de _caipifruta de X_. Por exemplo, se em vez de limão você usar morango, pode chamar a babida de caipifruta de morango. Você poderia chamar sua bebida de caipimary, o que acha? Assim, teria o _caipi- _de caipirinha e _mary_ de Bloody Mary.


----------



## jpyvr

Obrigado, Ariel. Já pensei em "caipimary" e se fosse para o Brasil, com certeza seria o nome. Infelizmente, para Norteamericanos quem não falam português, tenho medo que este nome não daria a mesma conotação. Para a maioria deles, os nomes conhecidos são Bloody Mary e Caipirinha, e quis alguma coisa a mais perta possível.

Não sei agora o que vou fazer! Poder ser, "Cachaça Bloody Mary" vai ganhar!


----------



## MOC

Bia é diminutivo de Maria?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Que tal "Bloody Marynha"?


----------



## J. Bailica

Na minha zona - centro de Portugal - também se usa *Bia* como diminutivo de Maria (e não de Beatriz). Mas parece que isso está a cair em desuso.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Só para complementar a informação, Mariazinha é realmente disparado o diminutivo mais comum mas eu conheço também mais de uma *Mariinha.*


----------



## The River Dragon

Só mais uma sugestão: _Bloody Caipira_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ok, seja lá qual for o diminutivo de Maria, pelo que ficou claro, o que Jpyvr queria mesmo saber era uma forma de fundir Bloody Mary e Caipirinha. Ou seja, ele não queria o diminutivo de Maria; queria o diminutivo de Mary.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

The River Dragon said:


> Só mais uma sugestão: _Bloody Caipira_


Ou mesmo _Bloody Marypirinha_.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Ariel Knightly said:


> Ok, seja lá qual for o diminutivo de Maria, pelo que ficou claro, o que Jpyvr queria mesmo saber era uma forma de fundir Bloody Mary e Caipirinha. Ou seja, ele não queria o diminutivo de Maria; queria o diminutivo de Mary.


 

Haha, acho que é isso aí, o que importa é o conteúdo. No entanto, como o jpyvr está pedindo sugestões, aí vai a minha: Bloody Cane.


----------



## Vanda

Mariazinha e Mariinha são os mais comuns, mas não faltarão os esdrúxulos, com certeza. Marieta deve ter nascido como um dos diminutivos, tornando-se com o tempo um nome separado.

Bia de Beatriz como minha linda sobrinha-neta.


----------



## jpyvr

Muito obrigado pessoal para toda a ajuda e sugestões. Agredeço bastante!


----------



## MOC

J. Bailica said:


> Na minha zona - centro de Portugal - também se usa *Bia* como diminutivo de Maria (e não de Beatriz). Mas parece que isso está a cair em desuso.




Não fazia a mínima ideia. Sempre que ouço o nome Bia, assumo que a pessoa se chama Beatriz.


----------



## R.U.I.

MOC said:


> Não fazia a mínima ideia. Sempre que ouço o nome Bia, assumo que a pessoa se chama Beatriz.



Também é novidade para mim...


----------

